# Move B*tch, Get outta the Way



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm jobless, homeless, carless, and clueless. Today we start sailing South from the Boston area. Just a warning to move b*tch, get outta my way for your safety!


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Fair winds to you. How far south are you going?


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I had an incident this past week when someone said that...

We were sailing wing on wing (main was on a starboard tack), returning to home port, and there was a serious race of about 50 little one-design catamarans (mylar sails, sailors in wetsuits, wearing helmets etc.) sailing across the entire channel. I advised the helmsman to adjust course slightly to give them more room (and get us away from them). A pack of about five catamarans continued to come toward us from the port quarter. Most of them gybed and sped away, except for one turd.

While trying to overtake us this idiot comes within 10 feet of our port side and yells; "Get outta the way. I'm racing!" to which I replied "Yes, and you are still obligated to follow the rules of the road." I tried to use my air horn to sound 5 blasts, but the horn malfunctioned (due to lack of use), and there was no sound. He didn't like this and let loose with a barage of explitives as he continued to overtake us, but he was now in the lee of my main. We maintained our course and speed, as we are obligated under COLREGS to do.

I was tempted to, and could have easily leaned over my lifelines and dope-smacked him without getting wet because he had now come within 3 feet of us. He had not yet hit or overtaken us and now, because he had no wind, his cat stalled. So, he crash gybes his little cat, all while yelling more explitives at us. I advised him that he should take a course in how to sail. His gybe put his weight on the leeward side of his little cat. Meanwhile, my boat continued forward and unblanketed his sail. His sail filled, and *he capsized*! I wished him "have a nice day..." and we continued on to our home port.

All this took place within view of the committee boats, and the rest of the fleet with whom we had no issue. He was their problem, and they could pick him up.

I wish YOU an uneventful sail south!


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

And the Internet Grump is off!

I hope you find happiness in your travels.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Fair winds, Don. Go South all the way. Here is a song for you:


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

eherlihy said:


> I had an incident this past week when someone said that...


Note that if you can figure out who the sponsoring organization is you have standing to file a protest and get the idiot DSQed.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> Note that if you can figure out who the sponsoring organization is you have standing to file a protest and get the idiot DSQed.


Good to know!

But there was no contact, and no damage to _my_ vessel. I figure that cooling his heels in the East Passage channel (south of Prudence) while watching the other boats sail past him would teach him all that he needed to know. I had spent more time that I wanted to on this chucklehead already.

And, as a bonus, I learned that you can fix these portable horns by unscrewing the back cover;


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> I had an incident this past week when someone said that...
> 
> We were sailing wing on wing (main was on a starboard tack), returning to home port, and there was a serious race of about 50 little one-design catamarans (mylar sails, sailors in wetsuits, wearing helmets etc.) sailing across the entire channel. I advised the helmsman to adjust course slightly to give them more room (and get us away from them). A pack of about five catamarans continued to come toward us from the port quarter. Most of them gybed and sped away, except for one turd.
> 
> ...


Sometimes there *is* justice. 

Now if I could just figure out some sort of similar thing for cyclists.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hell and here i am sailing NY to Norfolk next week with that idiot sharing the waves!


Man the CANNONS,! :sailing-pilgrims:


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Be sure to pack some baked beans and lobsters ... you won't find them down here.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> Good to know!
> 
> But there was no contact, and no damage to _my_ vessel. I figure that cooling his heels in the East Passage channel (south of Prudence) while watching the other boats sail past him would teach him all that he needed to know. I had spent more time that I wanted to on this chucklehead already.
> 
> And, as a bonus, I learned that you can fix these portable horns by unscrewing the back cover;


I've ordered one of the CG approved battery operated, waterproof electric horns. No more gas canisters that rust, yippee!
I'll let you know how it works out after we dig it out of the barrel arriving this week.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 8, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> I had an incident this past week when someone said that...
> 
> We were sailing wing on wing (main was on a starboard tack), returning to home port, and there was a serious race of about 50 little one-design catamarans (mylar sails, sailors in wetsuits, wearing helmets etc.) sailing across the entire channel. I advised the helmsman to adjust course slightly to give them more room (and get us away from them). A pack of about five catamarans continued to come toward us from the port quarter. Most of them gybed and sped away, except for one turd.
> 
> ...


I love this. Justice simple and swift.

Don I bid you good travels with many unexpected adventures.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Ed had occasion to try to get to Newport coming home from Maine. Good wind behind us and enough sea to surf a bit. Had gone by castle and just about to turn at Ada Lewis. In process of rolling jib in prep to get rid of pole. Then got passed port and starboard by two foiling racing cats (?AC45s). Both cleared pole on one side and boom on the other by inches. Then saw the CG chase them into the harbor. Hope they got speeding tickets. Wife almost turned into one on starboard side.
Also seems every time you go into Bristol there's a fleet of small stuff sailing across the channel. Now drop sail outside so it's easier to negotiate around them. Don't get it. They aren't draft restricted. There's no need for them to race across the channel.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Hell and here i am sailing NY to Norfolk next week with that idiot sharing the waves!


My thoughts exactly.



outbound said:


> Also seems every time you go into Bristol there's a fleet of small stuff sailing across the channel. Now drop sail outside so it's easier to negotiate around them. Don't get it. They aren't draft restricted. There's no need for them to race across the channel.


I agree. I was taking a boat out of Annapolis Harbor yesterday evening and had to work my way around THREE fleets of small racing boats entirely within the channels.

Rude.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Safe travels!

Hope the trip is relatively uneventful.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Don, 

I write this knowing you have probably already been arrested or rescued by the CG. 

But anyway - Fair winds!!!! Beautiful week to set off!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Good man. Hope to see you out there some year. Although, at the speed I travel, you'll be around the world before I get out to the Atlantic.

Fair winds.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I just overflow sometimes with the love of my fake almost internet friends


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

eherlihy said:


> Good to know!
> 
> But there was no contact, and no damage to _my_ vessel. I figure that cooling his heels in the East Passage channel (south of Prudence) while watching the other boats sail past him would teach him all that he needed to know. I had spent more time that I wanted to on this chucklehead already.
> 
> And, as a bonus, I learned that you can fix these portable horns by unscrewing the back cover;


5 blasts from a horn is all it takes to get someone disqualified here in San Diego. In which case I think the entire fleet was in the running for disqualification on Wednesday, when an incoming freighter gave 5 blasts at least twice. But I guess after capsizing he was probably DFL anyways and justice was served.:wink

Fair winds Don.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> I just overflow sometimes with the love of my fake almost internet friends


How dare you! My fake love for you is genuine!


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

outbound said:


> . Don't get it. They aren't draft restricted. There's no need for them to race across the channel.


Probably windward leeward legs, so,if the wind is blowing across the channel that is where they'll race. In Boston harbor we position according to the areas that will have the best wind, but not too far from our launching area because we don't have motors and don't want to spend half our "race" time getting to a location. We grumble under our breath if a cruiser takes our wind or forces us off course, but that's life and we respect the rules of the road as well as the cruising sailers who may "get in our way." When cruising and I recognize a race course, out of courtesy I will try to stay out of their way, but I won't make any major maneuver, a tack or jibe, if I have the right of way. Courtesy, respect and the Corinthian spirit go a long way. The guy on the cat was just being a dick.

Just remembered the original post topic. Sorry I went off topic. May you have a marvelous and epic adventure!!!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Channel is basically N-S. Prevailings are generally SW. There's acres and acres of water seeing the same wind on either side of the channel. They commonly race just outside the buoyed mooring field and through the area where many anchor. I've had to wait and time pulling the anchor up not wanting any drama.
I was an avid PHRF sailor at one time. The committee thought about this. It not hard to lay a triangle or two buoy with the traffic in mind. Yes occasionally physical limitations of the area supersede. But think a lot of this is "look at me" attitude. So you see this even when there's no need.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I suspect they care more about time to and from the dock than other traffic. Rude, not Corinthian at all.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> I suspect they care more about time to and from the dock than other traffic. Rude, not Corinthian at all.


I don't know what the people you have in mind were thinking, but I think time to and from the dock is a fair consideration when you have no auxiliary power. No matter what your reason, however, giving no consideration to traffic is just reckless.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Fiddle cakes and cat back scratchers 

Just in case someone checks this thread title for cat cakes


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Slayer said:


> I don't know what the people you have in mind were thinking, but I think time to and from the dock is a fair consideration when you have no auxiliary power. No matter what your reason, however, giving no consideration to traffic is just reckless.


So personal convenience means racing in a channel? That is not Corinthian.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> Fiddle cakes and cat back scratchers
> 
> Just in case someone checks this thread title for cat cakes


Of all the thread hijacks done this millennium this has been the fastest... Now the pedants are into it measuring channel width with a micrometer and adjusting rule books to suit themselves, i think, Don, it might be an idea to abandon this thread and start another.

:ship-captain:

Happy sailing!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

"Just a warning to move b*tch, get outta my way for your safety!"

This was part of the orginal post. Don't see a hijack. Maybe a meander.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

For me the real interesting questions are:

1. Is Don far enough south to be looking at palm trees yet. We don't have any here, so he'd have to go further, although there was a manatee sighted that must of got lost.

2. Has his interpretation of COLREGs resulted in a collision at sea. His rule is sure easier to remember than the whole book  

I know plenty of power boaters who dispense with COLREGs and use the "get out of my way" rule, and yea few Wednesday night beer can race buddies too . Once in a while they hit something, but luckily the ocean is pretty big, so it doesn't happen every day  

What say you Don? Hope your having a good start....jealous on the cape.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

capecodda said:


> For me the real interesting questions are:
> 
> 1. Is Don far enough south to be looking at palm trees yet. We don't have any here, so he'd have to go further, although there was a manatee sighted that must of got lost. Currently in haley Harbor across from woods Hole Ma. No palm trees. I did go for a swim and there was reports of a fsat land shark afterward
> 
> ...


It was a GREAT DAY! :Luxury:


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> So personal convenience means racing in a channel? That is not Corinthian.


Yea, not sure personal convenience has anything to do with it, since where we race is determined by a race committee who is concerned with the entire fleet. And until racing in the channel is banned, we will continue to enjoy sailing in that area while being courteous of others and following the rules of the road. Hope there is room for all of us.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Move *****, take your race stuff outta my way!


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

Don0190 said:


> Move *****, take your race stuff outta my way!


I have to agree with this. What a lousy thing to do, hijacking a thread when someone is starting their adventure of a lifetime:gunner

Congratulations Don. 
I know this has been something you've been working towards. 
Here's to being able to unplug & get off the treadmill.
Have a great time & be safe!:yacht:


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

capecodda said:


> 2. Has his interpretation of COLREGs resulted in a collision at sea.


Lets not lose sight of the difference between the Inland Rules and the COLREGS. Inside or outside the demarcation line?



Slayer said:


> Yea, not sure personal convenience has anything to do with it, since where we race is determined by a race committee who is concerned with the entire fleet. And until racing in the channel is banned, we will continue to enjoy sailing in that area while being courteous of others and following the rules of the road. Hope there is room for all of us.


I disagree with you. Yes - the race committee, representing the organization, sets the course. Here in Annapolis they often rudely block the channel.

I personally don't see a lot of courtesy from racers (and I raced foredeck for 30 years and still sit in on tactics from time to time). I see people yelling "we are racing!" when they are the give-way vessel. More rudeness, and neither courtesy nor following the rules of the road. Under the rules of most organizations racers are subject to the Racing Rules AND the Inland Rules. If in practice your organization regular sets courses across or in channels and if your participants don't follow the Inland Rules you should object. "Should" is of course an opinion.

It is however the Corinthian way.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

"Lets not lose sight of the difference between the Inland Rules and the COLREGS. Inside or outside the demarcation line?"

That's certainly right. Lots of captains make the mistake of not recognizing the demarkation line which is interestingly placed. In fact if I recall the inland rule works in Buzzards Bay, and strangely the International applies in Vineyard Sound. This puts Don right on cusp. Depending on where he goes next .

I was tempted to go over to Hadley's and bring him a beer, but thought better of it when I considered he maybe "underway and making way" whilst applying his simplified nav rules . I didn't expect my five short blasts would have any effect.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I would hate to see the racing etiquette discussion get lost outside of the Racing forum. And, I would hate to see Don's posts of his adventures get lost, especially since forums like this are where a lot of the cruising dreamers come for information. It's rare we have a forum regular start out as a novice cruiser and (hopefully) willing to post thoughts along the way. Hint, hint.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

capecodda said:


> I was tempted to go over to Hadley's and bring him a beer, but thought better of it when I considered he maybe "underway and making way" whilst applying his simplified nav rules . I didn't expect my five short blasts would have any effect.


Since it was blowing 20+ this morning and I'm a cruiser with no need to go out with that right on my nose, we are still here.

We are in the inner harbor on a mooring so people are pretty safe from us at the moment.

The bottom line is that I got delayed and could use those beers, I will grant you a safe trip for delivery (both wways even)


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

how the hell did i miss this... wow

so you finally pushed your chair out from your desk for the final time.. awesome did you burnthat desk onyour way out the building? hope so. 
now you must take waaay too many pix and constantly post em. like a virgin. geaux don, geaux!


irateraft:


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Go Don go! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

capecodda said:


> I was tempted to go over to Hadley's and bring him a beer.


And he did in fact come with a couple of beers :grin and they were cold and even BOttles (boat drinking high life).

So he was the first SNer I've met in travels and sets the standard to at least match :Luxury:


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Don0190 said:


> And he did in fact come with a couple of beers :grin and they were cold and even BOttles (boat drinking high life).
> 
> So he was the first SNer I've met in travels and sets the standard to at least match :Luxury:


I don't deliver beer to sail netters often, but when I do they are setting out on a new adventure.

https://imgflip.com/i/1auej4


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Don, are you stopping in NL/Mystic? If so, when?

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

We are considering those. It would be probably Thursday give/take a day


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Let me know if/when you get there - looks like we will be there next week.

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

All movement plans off...


Was heading out of NYC Tuesday night for Norfolk but "Julia" now slowing down and heading inland in South Carolina and inside the line of Cape Hatteras.

As all us chilluns know WE DO NOT SAIL IN FRONT, OR CROSS THE PATH, OF TROPICAL WEATHER!


Also its raining. irateraft:

But as this is Don's first year of cruising... Get going. Its a nice day for sailing


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> As all us chilluns know WE DO NOT SAIL IN FRONT, OR CROSS THE PATH, OF TROPICAL WEATHER!


No sense of adventure :devil


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

jephotog said:


> 5 blasts from a horn is all it takes to get someone disqualified here in San Diego. In which case I think the entire fleet was in the running for disqualification on Wednesday, when an incoming freighter gave 5 blasts at least twice. But I guess after capsizing he was probably DFL anyways and justice was served.:wink
> 
> Fair winds Don.


Got video of that the other day, that was insane, watch one guy cut within a 100 yds of the bow headed toward N. Island. Me thinks that some of those guys thought that to win a beer can race depended on how many empties you finish with


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I moved and am now anchored in Newport RI. Was a VERY wet trip and I think in 2 hours my finger prints are going to return. Meanwhile:

Move *****, turn your dam nav lights on when out in the rain etc. next time I'm just going to run you down!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Nav lights on in the rain? :eek
I'm not wasting LEDs. Dunno how many I have but I save mine for emergencies!


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Got video of that the other day, that was insane, watch one guy cut within a 100 yds of the bow headed toward N. Island. Me thinks that some of those guys thought that to win a beer can race depended on how many empties you finish with


I've spent a lot of days sailing on SD Bay, and have never seen anything like that. 30 plus boats approaching the leeward mark as a ship coming in from somewhere across the ocean. It was a pursuit race so lots of boats passing and jockeying at the mark. A few of the first few around the mark chose to cross the channel in front of the boat. Made for some excitement.

Here are my photos:
Approaching the Mark
Then close hauled leaving the mark to get back out of the channel


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Don0190 said:


> I moved and am now anchored in Newport RI. Was a VERY wet trip and I think in 2 hours my finger prints are going to return. Meanwhile:
> 
> Move *****, turn your dam nav lights on when out in the rain etc. next time I'm just going to run you down!


Nav lights in limited visibility. Don's starting to sound like the rule book. Must of been those 2 beers.

Hey Don, make sure you let those sail netters S of here know your preference in more expensive libations!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Don0

Check up on UN East river closures if you're going that way. They are sporadic during the general assembly and probably will be more restrictive than usual with the latest terror attack.

And the cg usually sets their picket line south of roosevelt isle, forcing you to turn around and go up current around the east side of the island. Then you face a cranky drawbridge operator.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Entering Newport last week, there was dinghy racing just off the point by the fort, blocking the entire entrance to the harbor. Sheeesh.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

jephotog said:


> I've spent a lot of days sailing on SD Bay, and have never seen anything like that. 30 plus boats approaching the leeward mark as a ship coming in from somewhere across the ocean. It was a pursuit race so lots of boats passing and jockeying at the mark. A few of the first few around the mark chose to cross the channel in front of the boat. Made for some excitement.
> 
> Here are my photos:
> Approaching the Mark
> Then close hauled leaving the mark to get back out of the channel


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Regarding post #55:If the USCG restricts traffic west of Roosevelt Island because of UN security measures, the restriction will be posted in the Notice to Mariners. My experience is that the USCG and cooperating State and local forces set picket lines both north and of Roosevelt Island so that you can proceed directly via the east channel of the East River. Monitor VHF 16 and be prepared to acknowledge and follow directions. The vertical lift bridge on the east channel (vertical clearance 40' down and 99' up) has a 20 minute lift protocol so there may be a wait; OTOH the picket boats have called ahead to the bridge operator so that the bridge was lifting as I approached, and the drawbridge operator hailed me by radio to announce the clearance.

It's a PITA for all but I've found the traffic restriction well-managed and the staff courteous. Sorry you had a less welcoming experience.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Newport has a nice anchorage, but it's rich tourist town (not my type of place really). You would think there would be a marine supply store in walking distance of the water, but no. Walked around last night trying to correct the beer outage issue to no luck.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

There are very few US east coast towns with good anchoring options and marine supplies within walking distance.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> Newport has a nice anchorage, but it's rich tourist town (not my type of place really). You would think there would be a marine supply store in walking distance of the water, but no. Walked around last night trying to correct the beer outage issue to no luck.


Go directly across to Connanicut Marina. A marine chandlery, separate dirt based hardware store, groceries, beer, booze, restaurants, everything in walking distance.

All the best on the cruise!


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Don0190 said:


> Newport has a nice anchorage, but it's rich tourist town (not my type of place really). You would think there would be a marine supply store in walking distance of the water, but no. Walked around last night trying to correct the beer outage issue to no luck.


There is a small chandlery on the end of Bowen's Wharf called the "Ships Store and Rigging".

Shop

Did I mention it's small?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

as it will take you as long to arrive here as it will for my boat repairing to be completed, i dont have to move (neener neener)--you make sure when ye anchor on me that you give me a few of my boat lengths so you donot have to smell my coffee in morning ha ha ha ha ha

irateraft:


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

mstern said:


> There is a small chandlery on the end of Bowen's Wharf called the "Ships Store and Rigging".
> 
> Shop
> 
> Did I mention it's small?


You should have said "tiny". The bigger Ships Store location is not in Newport. West Marine and the independent chandlery (new & used stuff) at the rotary are closer, but a very long walk from the harbor.

However, if the small store is convenient, you might check it out. Also, if you are in the neighborhood, you can get a free water fill-up at the Newport Shuttle float across the fairway from Bowens Wharf--assuming the float is not occupied.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> Go directly across to Connanicut Marina. A marine chandlery, separate dirt based hardware store, groceries, beer, booze, restaurants, everything in walking distance.
> 
> All the best on the cruise!


And how much is dockage there $$$
Cheaper to anchor off Ida Lewis and get a cab to run you to the chandlery. There is a pretty good one up near the Clairborne Pell bridge. There is also a dink dock north of the main harbor that makes walking to that shop not so bad.


----------



## Lockjaw (Sep 21, 2016)

eherlihy said:


> While trying to overtake us this idiot comes within 10 feet of our port side &#8230; [w]e maintained our course and speed, as we are obligated under COLREGS to do.


Well, sorta. Rule 17(a)(ii) would have permitted you to change your course or speed if you felt it necessary. But I certainly don't blame you for electing not to do so, in the circumstances described.



eherlihy said:


> While trying to overtake us this idiot comes within 10 feet of our port side and yells; "Get outta the way. I'm racing!" to which I replied "Yes, and you are still obligated to follow the rules of the road".


See further this thread. :laugh


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

xort said:


> And how much is dockage there $$$
> Cheaper to anchor off Ida Lewis and get a cab to run you to the chandlery. There is a pretty good one up near the Clairborne Pell bridge. There is also a dink dock north of the main harbor that makes walking to that shop not so bad.


I don't think dockage is the right comparison to being anchored. Connanicuts overnight moorings are in the $40 range, for an average size boat. Their launch is free, if you would rather not load the dingy with groceries. I'm not sure whether they have a partial day rate for a mooring or dockage.

The fixed pier that runs through the middle of Connanicut (not the fuel dock on the north side) is actually a town pier. Might even be worth calling the town to see if you can tie there for a couple of hours of grocery shopping. I have this vague recollection that you can and there might even be a floating dock extension on it. Besides all that, Jamestown is definitely worth a visit. One of my fav towns on the Bay, although, I often walk over from Dutch Harbor. That could be along walk with groceries.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, you did say dockage, not mooring. Kinda different. But 40 bucks for a mooring is still $. 
We have no problems loading the dink with multiple cases of beer and water and half dozen bags of groceries.
Now if visiting Jamestown is worth 40, then have at it.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Well Newport anchoring was FREE and that is better than any over priced mooring! 

Currently in New London Ct so I could go to Defender and get some stuff we needed like a new shower sump pump.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

xort said:


> Well, you did say dockage, not mooring. Kinda different. But 40 bucks for a mooring is still $.
> We have no problems loading the dink with multiple cases of beer and water and half dozen bags of groceries.
> Now if visiting Jamestown is worth 40, then have at it.


No, xort, I never mentioned dockage in the post you quoted, you did. You also suggested paying for a cab in Newport to go to the store. Have you done that? Newport cabs are very expensive.

Obviously a moot point for the OP now, but for others interested, Jamestown is a great stop, with about everything a cruiser needs. If the mooring is too expensive and my suggestion for the town pier doesn't pan out, one can anchor in Dutch Harbor and walk over the hill. I would say the grocery store is approx 0.5 mile from Dutch.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

You did say go the the MARINA there. In most of the world that means dockage. You miss food fights with smak dont you?


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

The tag of this chain clearly indicates the tone that will follow. What a waste.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh gentlemen. Please, can we use our indoor attitudes?


----------



## oldragbaggers (Dec 6, 2005)

What's the name of your boat, Don? I want to be on the lookout on our way down so we can get out of your way with our old tub.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Just look for him at the helm; shouldn't be too hard to spot.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

oldragbaggers said:


> What's the name of your boat, Don? I want to be on the lookout on our way down so we can get out of your way with our old tub.


Rubber Ducky


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

colemj said:


> Don, are you stopping in NL/Mystic? If so, when?
> 
> Mark


Mark

Thanks for lunch, the company, and the ride to get more parts so I could replace my shower sump pump! You set the new SNer help a cruiser standard.

Meanwhile New London Ct is a lot more interesting and cleaned up from my time in the Navy back in the 80s.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Enough chatter, on to the important part:

Who is winning the race south, you or Mark of Sea Life?


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Don0190 said:


> Well Newport anchoring was FREE and that is better than any over priced mooring!
> 
> Currently in New London Ct so I could go to Defender and get some stuff we needed like a new shower sump pump.


Too late for this suggestion, but others might want to know that there is a transient anchorage just north of Mystic Seaport. You would be in walking distance to the new West Marine. West Marine in Mystic will price match Defender for items in stock at Defender (they will look it up online). There is also a supermarket (McQuades) on the way to WM.

BTW, only the Westbrook and Mystic West Marines will price match Defender (last I checked.)


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

West Marine says: _If you find a lower price on an identical product (brand and model) currently in stock at a retail store located within 50 miles, West Marine will match that price (excluding shipping/handling charges or taxes) within 30 days of purchase, subject to the exclusions discussed below._

Nice if you're within range of Defender and Jamestown Distributors. I've had no trouble with the Warwick RI store price matching both.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Crossed over from Connecticut today to Port Jefferson. It was the first day since we left that we got to sail. Weird not listening to the engine run :captain:


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Been in Sandy Hook NJ since Wed due to a gail. Nice wave protected anchorage here in Horseshoe Cove from the waves, but the wind gusting above 40 has bounced the hell out of us. Coming in could get a good idea of how much Sandy changed the area as I touched bottom a couple of times when I chartplotter said there should have been 20' of water. A whole land section on the chart is now 4' under water and I'm sure gets a few boat a year (almost got me).

It's Sat and we hope to at least get off the boat. Maybe go get fuel and take the trash out. Hoping to maybe leave and continue South Sunday to be in a position to run from Matthew if needed. 

Cruising is like my years in the Navy, it's hurry up and wait.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Seems Mathew is likely to affect the Carolinas/Virginia next week, although, a direct hit is not certain. I would consider staying put, as heading up the Hudson is a good escape route and it's truly a beautiful cruise, if forced to do so. Could always go anchor up at the 79th St basin and play in the city for a couple of days.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Next 2 days should be good for a run to cape may and then up the del bay to the upper ches. Lots of good places to hide if Matt moves up this way.

The Hudson, in my opinion, is not great for big storms as the massive flooding can create havoc. Look at Irene and how whole marinas were swept away as well as ATONs. Tons of debris followed.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

xort said:


> Next 2 days should be good for a run to cape may and then up the del bay to the upper ches. Lots of good places to hide if Matt moves up this way.
> 
> The Hudson, in my opinion, is not great for big storms as the massive flooding can create havoc. Look at Irene and how whole marinas were swept away as well as ATONs. Tons of debris followed.


The Cape May route is my current plan. Te Hudson may be fine, but that's going in the wrong direction!

BTW - that land split that is now underwater here in Horseshoe Cove "caught" a boat this afternoon for 4 hours.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

BTW, Cape Henlopen makes a nice alternative depending on your situation. Better place to stage for flood tide if you cant get under the Cape May canal bridge.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I timed the trip along the NJ coast to get to the Delaware entrance right at the tide change and rode it all the way up to Delaware City. Then I timed the canal to ride the tide through it and over to Georgetown. 

I told that Matthew character to "move *****, stay outta my way" and it has been very calm here.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Timing is everything. 
Sunday will be blustery.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> I timed the trip along the NJ coast to get to the Delaware entrance right at the tide change and rode it all the way up to Delaware City. Then I timed the canal to ride the tide through it and over to Georgetown.
> 
> I told that Matthew character to "move *****, stay outta my way" and it has been very calm here.


Well, i think you re gunna be stuck there a while.

(I hate saying that NOAA is wrong) but the radar and sat photo looks like Matthew has imploded. Rain going due north, eye crossed South Carolina. I think it will go above the line of Cape Hatteras and dissipate there over a few days.

As Xort says.... Sunday will be blustery. With a dose of horozontal rain and generally crappy weather.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I think everyone is stuck for a while. Either by the current conditions or the after effects. So far no prediction has Matthew coming close to where I'm hiding, but they could be wrong.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

matty baby and nikky girl will marry and honeymoon in ireland


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm bored and ready to move on. Probably a dangerous state of mind!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

After 5 days of being spoiled in Hampton VA in a marina (our first time ever in a slip) it was nice to move on. Our budget will relax a little since we can not walk down and spend money. Currently at Great Bridge VA on the ICW, but looking forward to finding some Carolina BBQ in a couple of days!


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Good to hear you have made it into the ICW and heading south again! The NC ICW has a lot to offer in places.

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Autopilot died so had one shipped to Wilmington and went up to get it (wilmington was nice). The new AP worked for 2 hours!!! Jumped outside and went to Georgetown SC to wait for delivery on another new autopilot drive.

Still haven't found BBQ :-(


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

If you stay at Patriots Point when in Charleston Melvin's BBQ is a short walk! https://www.melvinsbbq.com

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm at Beaufort SC after a nasty overnight trip, but there is BBQ here (finally),

It's funny that this afternoon a rally group showed up, the same bunch that passed me over a week ago. Since then I went 15 miles up to Wilmington NC and stopped for 3 days, then went back down to cape Fear and anchored out for a night (that's 4 days behind them), jumped outside and back in through the Winyah up to Georgetown SC and stayed 3 nights (that's 7 days behind), then back outside and up to Beaufort SC (this was a good 50+miles of back tracking).

I don't understand these rally people. They fly by me in the ICW like they are in some big hurry. Yet I waste at least 7 days sightseeing and still somehow get ahead of them.

I also ran into the end of the "all cruisers are friendly" last night. That's a story for a beer, but if you meet up with a white boat with brown covers named The Edge the guy is a massive ******* and don't be fooled.

My post got edited so those ****** means an anus


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Let me guess,,, Like arthwhole?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Don0190 said:


> I'm jobless, homeless, carless, and clueless. Today we start sailing South from the Boston area. Just a warning to move b*tch, get outta my way for your safety!


Tonight I'm back to the same spot in Provincetown Ma as when I posted this 2 years ago. Guess I'm not making good progress.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome back!

I leave on the 17th for Florida.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hope to see you when you pass through the upper Chesapeake, Don. I hope to be leaving here on October 8th, if the weather and my health condition cooperate.

All the best,

Gary


----------

